# Franken Monsta Park



## Shaun Palmer Jr (23. August 2005)

Hier der neue Secret Spot:


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (23. August 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (23. August 2005)

Äh aber bitte alles legal, wäre schade drum wenns nur 1 Woche steht...


----------



## BergabHeizer (23. August 2005)

Wo is das? Sieht nett aus. Is das eine pic ein auschnitt von nem rollercoaster?
gruß
BgH


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (23. August 2005)

alter des is SECRET...des Grundstück ist privat!!!
und der Hund ist scharf!!!


----------



## showman (23. August 2005)

Dacht mir schon das da net lang Ruhe is    Aber toll gemacht. Viel Spaß.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (23. August 2005)

die schönsten Sachen gehen grad net hochzuladen der will nimmer mehr von mir.

Danke ich geb das Lob gerne weiter, an die die`s gebaut haben


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. August 2005)

ihr seid so richtig krank........
klasse..


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (23. August 2005)

danke Wotan fürs Kompliment...aber für dieses Kunstwerk ist ne andere Crew zuständig...Richtig Böse wirds erst wenns dennen langweilig wird und wir in FO des Teil fertig haben dann wird fusioniert und die Welt geht unter


----------



## Riddick (24. August 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

>


Leider etwas dunkel, aber das sieht mir schwer nach 'nem Bully aus.  

Riddick

P.S. Der Rest sieht natürlich auch interessant aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2005)

Wie lange wart ihr denn da drüber  
     


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (24. August 2005)

Supagoil!   Da steckt ne Menge Arbeit drin. Kann ich verstehen, daß da nicht jeder drauf soll. 
@Wotan, da müssen wir uns wohl doch den Hetzles kaufen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. August 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> @Wotan, da müssen wir uns wohl doch den Hetzles kaufen



sag ich doch schon immer !!!! lasst uns die kohle zusammenschmeissen und nen grossen zaun rumbaun... ich bin dabei


----------



## littledevil (24. August 2005)

nicht schlecht


----------



## harry kroll (24. August 2005)

absolut der hammer, entlich mal was gescheides. also das schaut richtig professinell aus. bin zwar für sowas nicht mehr zu haben, aber das gibt eine 1 mit stern. da würde mir alleine schon das zuschauen gefallen.

respekt, respekt.

ciao harry


----------



## Meiki (24. August 2005)

bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bittte,darf ich mal bei euch mitfahren(ich schweig auch wie n Grab über die Location  )?

Meiki


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (24. August 2005)

@ LB Jörg die haben dafür net lang gebraucht 7 Tage oda so, die bauen aber noch weiter. Die wollen noch Aushub klarmachen für ne Dirtline...ausserdem brauchen sie Steine aus der fränkischen um die Trails wie in Vancouver zu Pflastern...  
Die Typen wo des gebaut haben waren erst in Kanada und des hat halt nen Schaden hinterlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2005)

Also Steine können sie dann von uns holen  

Bis du eigentlich "damals" bei uns einen der Naturshors gefahren?


G.


----------



## konamann (28. August 2005)

Wahnsinn... mehr fällt mir da grad net dazu ein.

außer: Fränkischpeople are the best!


----------



## TINOB. (30. August 2005)

Ja ja . . . da muss man schon klotzen dass da was geht.
Aber wer hat denn das total unterbelichtete Foto von mir gemacht?
Das muss aber besser werden krasser Tschecka mit der Schnipse.

Ps. wer hat denn eigentlich in Hetzles angefangen den riesen grossen Roadgap übern Kanyon zu bastln? Ich hätte da ja einfach n bisschen mit Brettern und so getüddlt. . .


----------



## dirty_sanchez (3. September 2005)

man shaun palmer, fängst da einfach an so was zu bauen ohne uns was davon zu erzählen. na, ja können da ja mal zusammen hinfahren und uns des anschauen.
ps. es wurde anscheinend sogar ziemlich viel neuer aushub zu uns geliefert. ich glaube das langt uns vorerst....


----------



## road runner (3. September 2005)

Sieht echt klasse aus. Vielleicht wird man da ja irgendwann mal was öffentliches draus machen, ich meine man kann ja natürlich auch Eintritt verlangen.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (4. September 2005)

TINOB. schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja . . . da muss man schon klotzen dass da was geht.
> Aber wer hat denn das total unterbelichtete Foto von mir gemacht?
> Das muss aber besser werden krasser Tschecka mit der Schnipse.
> 
> Ps. wer hat denn eigentlich in Hetzles angefangen den riesen grossen Roadgap übern Kanyon zu bastln? Ich hätte da ja einfach n bisschen mit Brettern und so getüddlt. . .



ich weiss scho wer den angefangen hat zu bauen. 2Kollegas aus Poxdorf der eine hat nen Balfa...

wir könnten des Teil aber die Woche fertig machen und springen...ich hab nämlich wieder so ne scheiss Krankenversicherung


----------



## rex_sl (4. September 2005)

der markus und ich wollen da die woche nochmal hin und das gap fertigmachen. melden uns dann bei euch.


----------



## TINOB. (5. September 2005)

Na das ist doch mal ne Ansage.
Ich hab da nämlich schon zwei Leutchen für Samstag bestellt;
Schnell mal buddeln und dann krass abgehen.
Wenn das dann scho fertich iss, a net schlecht.
Wird auf jeden fall riesig. . .


----------



## trible-ddd (5. September 2005)

Also ich bin einer davon   
Werd am Sa a Fichtenmopped mitnehmen  
Darf auch eine Dirt-Line gebaut werden???


----------



## MrWheely (8. September 2005)

darf man mal höflich fragen wo das teil steht, nur ungefähr! werd dort auch sicher net fahren wenns privat ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (19. September 2005)

TINOB. schrieb:
			
		

> Na das ist doch mal ne Ansage.
> Ich hab da nämlich schon zwei Leutchen für Samstag bestellt;
> Schnell mal buddeln und dann krass abgehen.
> Wenn das dann scho fertich iss, a net schlecht.
> Wird auf jeden fall riesig. . .



Glückwunsch hast ja am FB richtig gerockt..


----------



## trible-ddd (20. September 2005)

Sind die neuen Shores


----------



## konamann (22. September 2005)

net schlecht jungs!

hey so als Tip: wenn das Ding Privat is, ihr könntet ein gutes stück geld damit verdienen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. September 2005)

Wo ist denn das Monster?


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (22. September 2005)

steht demnächst in der Rider unter SecretSpots....


Kohle is immer gut, blos wenn jemand mitkriegt das du Kohle damit machst versuchen sicherlich irgendwelche Bürokraten mitabzukassieren oder sie machen dir soviel Auflagen das du eh einpacken kannst.


----------



## konamann (23. September 2005)

stimmt allerdings. müsste ja der TÜV abnehmen..... oioioi nee doch net.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2005)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt allerdings. müsste ja der TÜV abnehmen..... oioioi nee doch net.



das denk ich net ... oder denkst der TÜV hat am geisskopf den northshore abgenommen ... der wär nie durchgekommen


----------



## MrWheely (23. September 2005)

echt fett! habt euch gut des zeugs aus NWD 3 glaub ich abgschaut!   
erinnert mich zumindest stark daran! ^^


----------



## daniel_Speci (28. September 2005)

hallo shaun palmerj,
echt ne krasse sache.
willst du es denn nicht verraten wo dieses geile hammerteil gebaut wurde/wird!!??
kannst es mir auch privat schreiben!!!?
die strecke auf der schleuseninsel ist auch fett,-----respekt.
gruß
daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StuMan (28. September 2005)

Geiles Teil...    Biete hiermit meine fotografischen Dienste an, bloß um das Ding mal zu sehen


----------



## ewoq (28. September 2005)

respekt


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (28. September 2005)

naja des erste Jahr wäre er wahrscheinlich noch durch dem TÜV gekommen  

Dland ist halt einfach ein kackland mit lauter Bürokraten...bei uns in FO war sogar schon der TÜV da und hat unseren Acker bewundert...nur um dann zu sagen ey passt scho, so? aber der Mist hat 600 gekostet die uns jetzt fürm BigRadlader fehlen, echt zum heulen.

Des beste ist glaub ich wenn du was kommerziel machen willst ins Ausland zu gehen z.B Tchechei...und dann was richtig dickes bauen viel viel geiler als BM oder Winterberg.

ich glaub kaum das dir da ein grüner Vorschriften macht...ne ich denk die sind sogar froh wenn Touris kommen und Geld rüberbringen.

@TINO und die anderen....des ist alles euer ReSPEKT


----------



## konamann (29. September 2005)

@eman: soweit ich mich erinner stand in ner ganz alten bike mal was von tüv am geißkopf... kan plan mehr.

oh mann mehr photos mit action bitte


----------



## Herr Fuguru (2. Oktober 2005)

schade dass ihr nicht verratet wo das ist, würd da echt liebendgerne mal vorbeikommen!!!!


----------



## konamann (3. Oktober 2005)

hihi ich glaub mal das is das problem dran, dass schon ca. 200000 leute gerne mal vorbeikommen würden...

ich will NICHT kommen, darf ich jetz wissen wos is?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m_addi (3. Oktober 2005)

ihr müßt einfach einen säckel aufstellen, für spenden zur pflege der natur auf dem grundstück, o.ä.. es muß eindeutig werden, daß diese spende nichts mit der benutzung des parks zu tun hat bzw. vorausgesetzt wird, und freiwillig ist. dann können die euch nichts und ihr kassiert trotzdem kohle. vorausgesetzt die leute die fahren würdigen eure arbeit.

addi


----------



## TINOB. (4. Oktober 2005)

Ja, Ja, . . .

Alle wollen auf irgendwelchen Hühnerleitern rumfahren und sich gewaltig weh tun wenn sie runterfallen.
Ich glaube der ein oder andere kommt früher oder spähter in den Genuss hier krass abzugehen. Ist nur eine Frage der Bezihung zu den Erbauern. . . Hö. . .
So, nun alle wieder schön träumen, und ich geh in´n Wald und bau alles noch n bisschen höher !!!


----------



## didi.H (7. November 2005)

Bald gibts neue Bilder von uns, denn es hat sich einiges  getan in den letzten
Tagen. Ein riesiger Drop entsteht und die Dirts sind auch fast soweit.
Bis die Tage.


----------



## Stylo77 (7. November 2005)

wo bleiben die bilder ???


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (7. November 2005)

@ Didi H. was heisst riesig erzähl über 5m???


----------



## didi.H (8. November 2005)

Hier die neuen Bilder:


----------



## didi.H (8. November 2005)

Und noch welche:


----------



## didi.H (8. November 2005)

Das Gestell ist über 6m hoch, aber du musst ja noch die Landung abziehen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. November 2005)

didi.H schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gestell ist über 6m hoch, aber du musst ja noch die Landung abziehen.


na dann ... .-)


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2005)

Pohh 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## didi.H (8. November 2005)

Bauen is das eine, das Ding dann auch springen das Andere.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (8. November 2005)

was willst da für ne Landung bauen, oder steht die schon...

aber saudick


----------



## Meiki (8. November 2005)

@Didi:war der Dirt so springbar wie wir ihn gebaut haben?
Wenn meine Bänder wieder zusammengewachsen sind will ich unbedingt mal wieder kommen  
Der große Drop schaut mächtig aus,halt aleine schon des Gestell  

mfg
Meiki


----------



## didi.H (8. November 2005)

Die Landung muss noch gebaut werden. Der Dirt war etwas zu steil, hab ihn etwas flacher gemacht, jetzt passt er.


----------



## Der Agent (9. November 2005)

Sauber, die Herrschaften!  

Jetzt haben wir ja fast alles vor der Haustür   
Hoff, wir sehen uns am Samstag und bringt den Schmidti mit!


----------



## didi.H (9. November 2005)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine gescheite Downhill-Strecke in der Gegend. Den Schmitti bringen wir nur mit wenn sein "Heil-Modus" abgeschlossen ist.

  Bis Samstag
   Didi


----------



## Meiki (9. November 2005)

Downhill-Strecke?!ich zeig euch da mal eine auf der Friesner Wart wenn ihr wollt   


Meiki


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (9. November 2005)

didi.H schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine gescheite Downhill-Strecke in der Gegend. Den Schmitti bringen wir nur mit wenn sein "Heil-Modus" abgeschlossen ist.
> 
> Bis Samstag
> Didi



und a FoamPit...wegen DH schau mer uns des halt mal an, an der Friesner Warte...

was ich aber auch net schlecht find ist tiefenstürmig die Gegend da, Gleicher Berg wie Friesner Warte, schöne teer  Auffahrtenhoch etc.


----------



## MasterChris (9. November 2005)

also... die Bilder sind ja der ABSOLUTE HAMMER!
Vollen Respekt an die Erbauer ... das es sowas geiles in Franken gibt ist der Hammer. Nur ZU SCHADE  das die Location geheim bleibt  

Beneiden tue ich eigentlich keinen, aber wer sowas PRIVAT   hat der ist wirklich zu beneiden.

da wäre ich gerne mal gerockt!!!!

vielleicht ist es nicht schlecht das ganze geheim zu halten. wer weis wie es dort abgeht wenn das ganze bekannt wäre?! dann wäre es rum mit privat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TINOB. (10. November 2005)

Jou Man !!! Das geht ab wie Flitzkacke !!
Wie schon mal erwähnt, wenn da mal einer Schredden will , kein Problem:
Ihr bekommt die Äuglein verbunden und dann Führen wir Euch hin und wenn Ihr genug habt setzen wir Euch irgend wo aus. So findet das dann keiner mehr.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. November 2005)

TINOB. schrieb:
			
		

> Jou Man !!! Das geht ab wie Flitzkacke !!
> Wie schon mal erwähnt, wenn da mal einer Schredden will , kein Problem:
> Ihr bekommt die Äuglein verbunden und dann Führen wir Euch hin und wenn Ihr genug habt setzen wir Euch irgend wo aus. So findet das dann keiner mehr.


das wärs wert!! sehen und sterben


----------



## lowfat (10. November 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> das wärs wert!! sehen und sterben


FAHREN und sterben. ich bin dabei!


----------



## TINOB. (10. November 2005)

Juuungs !!! Fahrn, Fahrn, Fahrn, . . . bis wir Alt und grau sind.
Ihr könnt doch net nach einem einzigen Spott vom Rad fallen und Tot sein.
Da kommt man schon in den Genuss zu schredde´n wenn man will !!!


----------



## trible-ddd (26. November 2005)

Der Große Drop ist bald fertig, liegt aber zurzeit in Schnee


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (26. November 2005)

trible-ddd schrieb:
			
		

> Der Große Drop ist bald fertig, liegt aber zurzeit in Schnee




schön geil...aber mach mal die Bilder größer...am besten du legst dir ein Fotoalbum an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trible-ddd (26. November 2005)

mhh eigentlich sind sie im Fotoalbum drin?!?!
zweiter Versuch:


----------



## lowfat (26. November 2005)

mhhh, ich hatte schon mal das gleiche problem. habs nicht kapiert, wie mann es richtig macht  
trotzdem: super. der grosse drop ist ein killa


----------



## Riddick (26. November 2005)

Vielleicht so:












Riddick


----------



## MasterChris (27. November 2005)

der Drop ist wirklich Killah Krass  

gutes runterkommen


----------



## didi.H (16. Januar 2006)

Der große Droppppp ist auch endlich gemacht. Erst der Tino und einen Tag 
später ich. Ich hatte voll schiss,aber wenn man sich erst mal überwunden hat, ist er gar nicht so schlimm.


      MfG.
      Didi


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Januar 2006)

respect !!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2006)

G.


----------



## schmidtti (17. Januar 2006)

wie geil  

und das in frankn!  

hut ab


----------



## Ken****Barbie (18. Januar 2006)

gut gemacht... 

hey ich hab a neues Projekt für dich...war die Woche bei Schnaittach da gibts ne fette Autobahnbrücke A9 die führt da über ein Tal. Und was ich gesehen hab vom Auto aus schaut des Gelände ziemlich fett aus, alles am Hang und lang...des einzige wo du vielleicht weng aufpassen musst sind die Pfeiler...aber des Ding wäre bestens geeignet für einen Ganzjahres Biker X 

Check des mal ab


----------



## didi.H (18. Januar 2006)

Müssen wir mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## didi.H (6. Februar 2006)

Gestern war bei uns die Hölle los. 15 Mann, oder so. Wir müssen langsam anbauen, oder den Nachbarwald dazu pachten. Wird Zeit daß das Wetter endlich besser wird und der Boden auftaut, daß wir loslegen können.


   MfG.
  Didi


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Februar 2006)

didi.H schrieb:
			
		

> ....... Wir müssen langsam anbauen, oder den Nachbarwald dazu pachten. .....
> MfG.
> Didi


 
Hi, 
wollte mal fragen, wie das mit der Waldpachterrei denn so von statten geht.
Welche Rechte und Pflichten hat man, wenn man Wald Pachtet?
Seid Ihr HAftbar, wenn jemandem was passiert? 
Müsst Ihr Euch um alte Bäume, die z.B. gefällt werden müssen, kümmern?
Oder wie ist das???

DAnke

Wald pachten hatte ich auchschonmal im Kopf


----------



## trible-ddd (7. Februar 2006)

didi.H schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern war bei uns die Hölle los. 15 Mann, oder so. Wir müssen langsam anbauen, oder den Nachbarwald dazu pachten. Wird Zeit daß das Wetter endlich besser wird und der Boden auftaut, daß wir loslegen können.
> 
> 
> MfG.
> Didi




Und die Hälfte ist nicht gefahren  Na war einfach zu platt 
Jo Wetter muss mal besser werden, muss mich mal an den großen Drop wagen


----------



## oBATMANo (8. Februar 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wollte mal fragen, wie das mit der Waldpachterrei denn so von statten geht.
> Welche Rechte und Pflichten hat man, wenn man Wald Pachtet?
> Seid Ihr HAftbar, wenn jemandem was passiert?
> ...



Das kommt ganz auf die Auflagen an die über dem Waldgebiet liegen.
Pauschal kann man da nix sagen.
Hab selber auch nen Wald und darf da zum Beispiel überhaupt nix machen, außer Bäume fällen. Und dies nur in einem Ausmaß, welches den Zustand des Waldes nicht verschlechtert.

Also immer vorher erkündigen obs Umweltauflagen gibt.


----------



## bianca_r (8. Februar 2006)

Wir hatten da echt Glück: Wir haben den Wald von einem Freund gepachtet, der nix gegen unsere Strecke hatte; noch dazu liegt das Grundstück direkt an der Straße und Nahe der Autobahn weshalb es wegen Lärmbelestigung/Naturschutz/Wild etc. eigentlich keine Probleme gab. Außerdem haben wir uns (bisher) ganz gut mit dem Jäger arangiert. Wegen Baumpflege: das ergiebt sich bei uns ja von selbst, da wir immer wieder Material zum Bauen benötigen und hierzu gleich die "kaputten" Bäume verwenden, was wir nicht verwenden können teilen wir unter uns auf-zum heizen.

Zwecks Haftung: JEDER, der bei uns fährt (oder auch nur läuft) tut dies auf eigene Gefahr, d.h. wir haften für NIX. Wir haben die ganze Strecke mit den entsprechenden Schildern gut sichtbar gekennzeichnet.

Das klingt ja jetzt alles ganz einfach, aber es steckt da schon viel Arbeit und Geld drin, und gebaut ist relativ schnell, aber wenn mal was abgerissen werden muß (gell, tribble-ddd!) wirds schon komplizierter!


----------



## oBATMANo (8. Februar 2006)

Das Einfachste ist, wenn der Verpächter selber nicht genau Bescheid weiß und die Lage ungewiß ist, mit Flurnummer und Gemarkung beim Amt für Umweltschutz nachzufragen und sich auch mal mit dem Forstamt in Verbindung setzen. Von Jägern sollte man sich aber icht ärgern lassen. Die haben relativ wenig zu melden.

Schweigen und hoffen, dass nichts passiert ist hier der falsche und evtl. ein sehr kostspieliger Weg. Bei Anzeige muß der Urzustand wieder herbei geführt werden zusätzlich zu einer Anzeige und ihrer Folgen. Das kann sehr teuer werden.

Zwecks Haftung ist eine Umzäunung als Privatgrund immer am besten. Allerdings selten im Wald erlaubt. Schilder sollten ein klares Benutzungsverbot aussprechen und auf privates Eigentum verweisen. Wenn öfters Besucher kommen, Haftungsauschluß unterschreiben lassen.

Ist alles nicht so einfach. Schilder, wie zum Beispiel "Eltern haften für ihre Kinder" sind rechtlich vollkommen irrelevant, da Eltern nicht immer ihrer Aufsichtspflicht nachkommen können und nur haften müssen, wenn eine Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht nachgewiesen werden kann.

Will man sich da 100 %ig absichern, sollten man die rund 100  für nen Anwalt nicht scheuen.


----------



## trible-ddd (8. Februar 2006)

@bianca: Die Box wär ja nicht schlecht gewesen wenn das funktioniert hätte   Naja müssen halt noch ein weng üben mit`n bauen, aber stimmt das abbauen macht fast mehr arbeit wie das aufbauen, besonders wenn man zu große Nägel benutz hat die man schlecht rausbekommt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Februar 2006)

Ja dann sag ich erstmal fein DAnke  

Es ist halt wie immer. Wenn es mit pachten getan wäre, würde das ja jeder machen und der Wald hätte sehr viele Strecken. Mancher Orts kostet das ja kaum was. Hier in Stuttgart, würde ich das nichtmal ansatzweise ins Auge fassen. Wenn es mal dazu kommen wird, muss man sich halt echt mal nen Anwalt nehmen und das mal klären.

Also dann baut mal fleißig weiter


----------



## MadBiker (2. März 2006)

wow, also das ist ja der hammer ohne ende!so ein geiles stück freeride/northshore bauwerk in FRANKEN!!!!aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh...mein gott, also wenn ichs mir wenigstens mal anschauen dürfte, augen verbinden und so is kein thema  boah wie geil ist des!!jungs, bitte lasst mich auch mal..  ich trau mich zwar die hälfte davon eh nicht aber egal ^^ fahr ja erst ne halbe saison sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## didi.H (3. März 2006)

Wenn jetzt das Wetter besser wird , können wir ja mal was ausmachen und dann könnt ihr  alle mal kommen, zum Fahren und Anschauen.

  MfG.
 Didi


----------



## MadBiker (3. März 2006)

des wär natürlich saugeil, muss ich zwar nach erlangen kurven aber dafür lohnt sichs ja auf jeden fall! bitte sag mir bescheid wenns soweit ist, des will ich net verpassen!!egal wie,pm,mail icq aber sag bescheid!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. März 2006)

MadBiker schrieb:
			
		

> des wär natürlich saugeil, muss ich zwar nach erlangen kurven aber dafür lohnt sichs ja auf jeden fall! bitte sag mir bescheid wenns soweit ist, des will ich net verpassen!!egal wie,pm,mail icq aber sag bescheid!!


dito !!! bitte bescheid geben !! wir können dann auch ein fass organisieren


----------



## MasterChris (3. März 2006)

auf jeden fall bescheid geben ... ich will auch mit schauen  und evtl auch fahren!!!

mein kumpel bzw. sein schwiegervater hat auch ein stück wald, das ziemlich verwildert ist. da muss ich mich mal schlau machen ... 
das problem, die fläche in dem stück wald ist leider flach ohne ende... keine hügel oder ähnliches  
auf große erdbewegung haben wir keine lust ...
mal schauen ... ein paar northshore´s gehen schon  

wenn ihr tipps habt zum bauanfang, immer her damit


----------



## Adönis (6. März 2006)

Ich glaub ich muss mir das ganze auch mal langsam live ansehen.


----------



## bianca_r (17. März 2006)

Sorry, keine Parties auf der Strecke....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ken****Barbie (17. März 2006)

bianca_r schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, keine Parties auf der Strecke....


----------



## Der Agent (9. Mai 2006)

Servus Didi, meld dich mal, wenn ihr wieder was am Hetzles startet! Ich schick dir mal E-Mail und Handynr. per PN.

Gary (FO)


----------



## pampam (30. Mai 2006)

sers!     ich möchte mal euren "monsta park" besuchen. wäre das mal möglich??                        mfg marcel


----------



## Ken****Barbie (31. Mai 2006)

pampam schrieb:
			
		

> sers!     ich möchte mal euren "monsta park" besuchen. wäre das mal möglich??                        mfg marcel




gibts leider nimma die Bürokraten haben zugeschlagen...


----------



## MadBiker (31. Mai 2006)

NEINNNN!!!sag bitte dass des net wahr is!!aaaahhhhhhh      neein.....ich wollt mir des so gern anschaun+bissl testen...ich hass bürokratie!!!gibts wenigstens alternativen in unserer ecke??außer ochsenkopf..


----------



## Ken****Barbie (1. Juni 2006)

MadBiker schrieb:
			
		

> NEINNNN!!!sag bitte dass des net wahr is!!aaaahhhhhhh      neein.....ich wollt mir des so gern anschaun+bissl testen...ich hass bürokratie!!!gibts wenigstens alternativen in unserer ecke??außer ochsenkopf..


weiß net muss mer halt selber wieder Hand anlegen


----------



## daniel_Speci (2. Juni 2006)

soll man das jetzt wirklich glauben, dass die bürokratie zugeschlagen hat!???
oder wollt ihr nur nicht so viel rummel drum haben!!!?????
irgendwie seht ihr es zu locker ;-)
ich hätte es mir auch sehr gerne mal angeguckt, vielleicht will es mir jemand verraten wo das teil steht!???? ...........keine partys auf der strecke!!!!!!......ist ja wohl voll klar!!!
dani


----------



## Ken****Barbie (2. Juni 2006)

daniel_Speci schrieb:
			
		

> soll man das jetzt wirklich glauben, dass die bürokratie zugeschlagen hat!???
> oder wollt ihr nur nicht so viel rummel drum haben!!!?????
> irgendwie seht ihr es zu locker ;-)
> ich hätte es mir auch sehr gerne mal angeguckt, vielleicht will es mir jemand verraten wo das teil steht!???? ...........keine partys auf der strecke!!!!!!......ist ja wohl voll klar!!!
> dani




was soll ich denn schreiben? das dieses Land ein Scheisshaufen ist?

Hoffentlich scheiden wir wenigsten beim Fussi schnell aus, damit die scheiss Bürokraten keinen anlass haben sich zu brüsten Weltmeister zu sein.

Wenn ich meine Prüfungen rumhab, bau ich mir auf meinen Grundstück ein Foampit mit Zaun aussenrum und wehe einer meint mir das verbieten zu können...

und da soll einer sagen er versteht keine Amokläufer


----------



## Mr.Ron (7. Juli 2006)

> was soll ich denn schreiben? das dieses Land ein Scheisshaufen ist?
> 
> Hoffentlich scheiden wir wenigsten beim Fussi schnell aus, damit die scheiss Bürokraten keinen anlass haben sich zu brüsten Weltmeister zu sein.
> 
> ...



Wohl war!


----------



## oBATMANo (7. Juli 2006)

Haftpflichtversicherung für nen Grundstück kostet 70  im Jahr.
Denk nicht, dass beim Radln mehr passiert als bei landwirtschaftlicher Nutzung.
Nu is aber eh zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crash Zero (28. Juli 2006)

Hey Leute. Bin zwar nur selten in der Fränkischen, da ich in der Schweiz arbeite, aber euer Monster-Park is scho sau geil gwesen. I hoff das es sowas vieleicht mal widder gibt und i dann zufällig drüber stolper!

Des eine Bild jedenfalls is oberhalb von Weilesbach fotografiert.

Haltet die Ohren steif und viel Spass beim bastel.


----------



## didi.H (31. Juli 2006)

Hei zusammen, schade,daß unsere Strecken weg sind.
Aber jedes Schlechte hat auch etwas Gutes. Ich baue z.Z.
am Geißkope neue Trails, und die sind legal. Die nächsten zwei Wochen habe ich Lehrer aus dem Heimatland der Trails, aus Kanada da. Ich hoffe, daß ich viel lernen kann.
Wer Lust hat kann ja mal vorbei schauen und staunen, was die so alles bauen.

Bis die Tage
Didi


----------



## Crash Zero (31. Juli 2006)

Werd ich mir auf jeden fall in meiner Zwischensaison im Herbst mal anschauen. Find ich gut das bei uns in der Heimat was geht.

Lasst´s krachen!!!


----------



## Crash Zero (31. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht gibt´s ja mal ein paar Bilder!?!


----------

